# Projecto EnsinarMeteo



## Mjhb (17 Mar 2010 às 17:14)

Tópico para dar a conhecer as actualizações do site e para as opiniões sobre o aspecto e centeúdo do mesmo.

Acho que se devia criar um novo sub-fórum para projectos da meteorologia...

Só para avisar que o artigo sobre as nuvens médias está agora disponível.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Ago 2010 às 21:37)

Novos artigos sobre nuvens baixas, fenómenos meteorológicos adversos e pyrocumulus.

Além disso, está disponível um novo tema, gostava que fizessem comentários construtivos e sugestões.

Podem participar na pergunta na página principal...


----------



## Mjhb (7 Nov 2010 às 09:30)

Tenho tido centenas de visitas por mês, mas tenho reparado que de Portugal vêem poucas visitas.

Oh gente, sinto-me triste por isso, só brasileiros e americanos é que visitam a página. 


De qualquer modo, há uma nova página sobre circulação da atmosfera, que me baseei na página Meteorologia e Columbofulia. 

Visitem a página www.ensinarmeteo.webnode.com.pt quando puderem.


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Nov 2010 às 14:31)

Pedro disse:


> Tenho tido centenas de visitas por mês, mas tenho reparado que de Portugal vêem poucas visitas.
> 
> Oh gente, sinto-me triste por isso, só brasileiros e americanos é que visitam a página.
> 
> ...




Não sabia agora vou ser mais um a lá ir...está nos favoritos..

Já apaguei o OFF TOPIC...


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2010 às 23:36)

Boa iniciativa Pedro


----------



## Mjhb (9 Nov 2010 às 20:31)

MSantos disse:


> Boa iniciativa Pedro



Muito obrigado.

Quando alguém tiver ideias ou fontes de boa e fidedigna informação, mande um post.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Nov 2010 às 15:17)

No tópico Circulação da atmosfera por lapso apaguei as fotos... peço desculpa. E também na página Enciclopédia

Nos últimos dias a afluência já foi maior( nos últimos 3 dias foram 79visitas)...

Há uma página "Fórum online" onde podem postar algumas questões ou interagir com os outros visitantes. Não sei se gostam da ideia...


----------



## Mjhb (11 Nov 2010 às 17:59)

Esta é uma pergunta para quem já tem um website webnode. 

Como é que eu coloco imagens em constante actualização num site, tipo radar e satelite?

Obrigado desde já.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Nov 2010 às 18:27)

Ainda espero por quem me possa ajudar a colocar radar e satélite em actualização, sff.

----------------------------------
Nova imagem de cabeçalho, informação constantemente actualizada dentro dos possíveis na página "Enciclopédia".

Novas imagens na página "Galeria de imagens" e alterações também na página "Notícias"

São aceites comentários oportuno e construtivos.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2010 às 08:48)

Este mês foi, de todos até ao momento, o com mais visitantes únicos(338) e número de visitas(535).

Obrigado a todos e continuem a visitar a página...


----------



## Mjhb (15 Dez 2010 às 20:47)

Nova página sobre perturbações depressionárias (ciclones e tempestades tropicais por enquanto), está disponível, por agora é pouca a informação, mas é o que posso.

Passem uma olhadela na página, incluida em "Enciclopédia"

-------------------------
Como com este post vou sobrepôr o meu post no tópico estações LIDL, e por isso dificultar a visita, quem estiver interessado na aquisição de uma Auriol, mande MP.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2010 às 10:25)

Novo questionário na página inicial de como esperam ser o Natal....

Votem!

www.ensinarmeteo.webnode.com.pt


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2010 às 21:18)

Oh gente, quem me consegue fazer um texto sobre o MeteoPt, para colocar nas duas páginas?

Obrigado, desde já!


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jan 2011 às 09:00)

Termino o ano com um total de 1183 visitantes únicos, tendo Novembro sido o mês com mais visitas, com 535 visitas e 369 visitantes únicos.

Para estreia, não está mal. Obrigado a todos os que acompanham o EnsinarMeteo.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mar 2011 às 18:53)

Mais informação, desta vez sobre o "Olho dos Ciclones", a página ainda está um pouco fraca em imagens, mas vou tentar melhorar.

Novo aspecto, não muito diferente, mas com cores mais vivas...


----------



## MSantos (7 Mar 2011 às 19:53)

Boa iniciativa Pedro, continua a desenvolver o teu Projecto


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mar 2011 às 19:55)

MSantos disse:


> Boa iniciativa Pedro, continua a desenvolver o teu Projecto



Obrigado. É preciso aproveitar estes dias sem testes mais à perna para dar uma olhada...


----------



## Mjhb (8 Mar 2011 às 10:37)

Só um pequeno pedido malta. À semelhança do que pedi para o MeteoViseu, deixem uma mensagenzita no livro de visitas, por menor e mais simples que seja...

Preciso de opiniões.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jun 2011 às 11:36)

A página web do projecto EnsinarMeteo termina o mês de Maio com os seguintes resultados:

Visitantes: 222
Visitas: 499(2,22 visitas por visitante)
Páginas consultadas: 907(1,81 páginas por visita)

Obrigado a todos. Continuem a visitar a página!


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jul 2011 às 10:45)

Convido toda a gente a dar uma olhadela nem que seja à página de rosto do EnsinarMeteo e explore o widget que está no lado direito. É uma pequena surpresa, vamos a ver o que acham...


----------

